# اقتراح لفتح قسم جديد



## ملحد حر (6 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 

اخواني إدارة الموقع

 أتمنى فتح قسم خاص للحوار مع الملحدين حتى يسهل الحوار بيننا ونخرج بحوارات هادفة 

أتمنى من الإدارة الموقرة قبول إقتراحي 

وشكرا


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (6 سبتمبر 2011)

*لا أعتقد المنتدى جاهز لمثل هذا القسم، لكنه إقتراح جيد.*


----------



## ملحد حر (6 سبتمبر 2011)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *لا أعتقد المنتدى جاهز لمثل هذا القسم، لكنه إقتراح جيد.*


 
لا تقلق اقتراحي هادف جدا


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (6 سبتمبر 2011)

ملحد حر قال:


> لا تقلق اقتراحي هادف جدا



*أنا مش قلقان صدّقني، بل أشجع الفكرة. لكن مثل ما قلت لك لا أعتقد المنتدى جاهز لها. عموما سأنتظر معك رد الإدارة. تحياتي.*


----------



## ملحد حر (6 سبتمبر 2011)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *أنا مش قلقان صدّقني، بل أشجع الفكرة. لكن مثل ما قلت لك لا أعتقد المنتدى جاهز لها. عموما سأنتظر معك رد الإدارة. تحياتي.*


 
thank you very much


----------



## ملحد حر (6 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا لك يا كيرلس

و نأمل من الادارة الرد الصريح


----------



## Man Of Gd (6 سبتمبر 2011)

*و انا معكم لنقاش الفكر اللاديني

في الفلسفة و الوجود و المنطق فهى ستفيد الدينيين و اللادينيين عالسواء

فعلا اقتراح هادف و كنت افكر به منذ زمن



ربنا يباركك

و بالطبع اقصى استفادة ستكون التفسير العلمي للدين و هذغا ما سيحدث
*​


----------



## ملحد حر (6 سبتمبر 2011)

Man Of Gd قال:


> *و انا معكم لنقاش الفكر اللاديني*​
> 
> *في الفلسفة و الوجود و المنطق فهى ستفيد الدينيين و اللادينيين عالسواء*​
> *فعلا اقتراح هادف و كنت افكر به منذ زمن*​
> ...


 
كلامك صحيح 100% 

وأنا معك بكل كلمة قلتها 

تحياتي لك


----------



## ملحد حر (7 سبتمبر 2011)

تأخر رد الإدارة !!


----------



## ملحد حر (7 سبتمبر 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *غريبة ياملحد ليش بتحينا بتحية الاسلام ياملحد ؟؟؟؟؟*
> *وفى منتدى مسيحى ؟؟؟؟؟هههههه مش قصدى اى شئ بهزر معاك*
> *هذة ملاحظة بس *
> *حفظك العقل ياملحد *


 
ههههههههه 

لأني تعودت عليها


----------



## ملحد حر (7 سبتمبر 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ههههه مريب ياملحد وكمان حاطط صورتك سيفين السعودية ؟؟؟؟؟*
> *ايش اخبار حميد سلاف العنزى عندكم ؟؟؟؟ ولا هو خرج صحيح من السعودية ,عقبالك *
> *تحياتى العقلية *


 
لأني سعودي يا حبيبتي


----------



## Desert Rose (7 سبتمبر 2011)

*طبعا فى انتظار رأى الادارة 
بس لو فتحنا قسم للملحدين ياملحد ايه اللى انت عايز تتناقش معانا فيه ؟
لو فيه حاجة عايز تناقشها بجد معانا ممكن تسأل فى قسم الاسئلة مؤقتا لغاية مانشوف رأى الادارة واحنا هناقشك فى جميع الاحوال
ايه رأيك ؟
*


----------



## ملحد حر (7 سبتمبر 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *طبعا فى انتظار رأى الادارة *
> *بس لو فتحنا قسم للملحدين ياملحد ايه اللى انت عايز تتناقش معانا فيه ؟*
> *لو فيه حاجة عايز تناقشها بجد معانا ممكن تسأل فى قسم الاسئلة مؤقتا لغاية مانشوف رأى الادارة واحنا هناقشك فى جميع الاحوال*
> *ايه رأيك ؟*


 
أشياء كثيرة مثل حقيقة وجود الإله


----------



## Desert Rose (7 سبتمبر 2011)

ملحد حر قال:


> أشياء كثيرة مثل حقيقة وجود الإله



*خلاص ايه رأيك تدخل القسم المسيحى مؤقتا احنا حابين نتناقش معاك 
وبعدين حتى لو الادارة هتعمل قسم جديد مش هيتعمل فى يوم وليلة ده عايز تجهيز 
ايه رأيك تدخل القسم المسيحى حاليا؟
*


----------



## ملحد حر (7 سبتمبر 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *خلاص ايه رأيك تدخل القسم المسيحى مؤقتا احنا حابين نتناقش معاك *
> *وبعدين حتى لو الادارة هتعمل قسم جديد مش هيتعمل فى يوم وليلة ده عايز تجهيز *
> *ايه رأيك تدخل القسم المسيحى حاليا؟*


 
اوكيه 

مش مشكلة

ندخل ليه لا


----------



## Desert Rose (7 سبتمبر 2011)

ملحد حر قال:


> اوكيه
> 
> مش مشكلة
> 
> ندخل ليه لا



*جميل فى انتظارك 
تحياتى 
*


----------



## ملحد حر (7 سبتمبر 2011)

للــــــــــرفــــــــــــــع


----------



## ملحد حر (9 سبتمبر 2011)

للــــــــــــــــرفــــــــــــــــــــــــع


----------



## لاديني حر (10 سبتمبر 2011)

اقتراح جميل 

بوركت يا اخ ملحد


----------



## ملحد حر (10 سبتمبر 2011)

لاديني حر قال:


> اقتراح جميل
> 
> بوركت يا اخ ملحد


 
حياك الله اخ لاديني  

شكرا لك على المرور 

تحياتي


----------



## My Rock (11 سبتمبر 2011)

الأقسام الحوارية المسيحية مفتوحة لاي سؤال وإستفسار وحوار. اطرحوا ما تريدون مناقشته في العقيدة المسيحية في الأقسام المناسبة ولا ارى ضرورة في عزل الحوار مع الملحدين في قسم خاص.


----------



## هالة الحب (18 سبتمبر 2011)

وانا اؤيد اقتراحك وبشده ويجب ان نتحاور مع الجميع ليعرفوا اننا اقوياء ولا نخشى احد فى النقاش


----------



## ملحد حر (18 سبتمبر 2011)

هالة الحب قال:


> وانا اؤيد اقتراحك وبشده ويجب ان نتحاور مع الجميع ليعرفوا اننا اقوياء ولا نخشى احد فى النقاش


 
شكرا لك على المرور


----------



## كاسح الإسلام (19 سبتمبر 2011)

اقتراح جميل .. لكي أبين لك بعض الحقائق المذهلة التي تدل على وجود الله له كل المجد ..
ومن منا يستطيع أن يُثبت وجود الله ؟؟؟
الله موجود رغم أنف الجميع وهو القدير على كل شيء ..
ليتمجد اسمك يا الله إلى دهر الداهرين آمين ​


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 سبتمبر 2011)

من الغريب ان نجد الأخ " ملحد حر " يقول : 



> حياك *الله* اخ لاديني



يبقى سلام مش محسوب  			  			#*22*


----------



## ملحد حر (20 سبتمبر 2011)

كاسح الإسلام قال:


> اقتراح جميل .. لكي أبين لك بعض الحقائق المذهلة التي تدل على وجود الله له كل المجد ..
> 
> ومن منا يستطيع أن يُثبت وجود الله ؟؟؟
> الله موجود رغم أنف الجميع وهو القدير على كل شيء ..
> ليتمجد اسمك يا الله إلى دهر الداهرين آمين ​


 
شكرا لك على المرور


----------



## ملحد حر (20 سبتمبر 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> من الغريب ان نجد الأخ " ملحد حر " يقول :
> 
> 
> 
> يبقى سلام مش محسوب                           #*22*


 
حياك الله أخ مولكا نورت الصفحة


----------



## حبيب يسوع (20 سبتمبر 2011)

الصديق الملحد لماذا الاحاد الرب موجود ومليون دليل على وجوده امن بالرب يسعد قلبك


----------



## ملحد حر (20 سبتمبر 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> الصديق الملحد لماذا الاحاد الرب موجود ومليون دليل على وجوده امن بالرب يسعد قلبك


 
حياك الله ياحبيب يسوع نورت


----------



## +فبرونيا+ (22 سبتمبر 2011)

*يا ريت يكون شئ جيد فعلا.*


----------



## ملحد حر (28 سبتمبر 2011)

+فبرونيا+ قال:


> *يا ريت يكون شئ جيد فعلا.*


 
شكرا لك على المرور


----------



## ملحد حر (10 أكتوبر 2011)

My Rock قال:


> الأقسام الحوارية المسيحية مفتوحة لاي سؤال وإستفسار وحوار. اطرحوا ما تريدون مناقشته في العقيدة المسيحية في الأقسام المناسبة ولا ارى ضرورة في عزل الحوار مع الملحدين في قسم خاص.


 
*أخوي My Rock *

*يعني أنا قلت بما أن فيه قسم خاص للحوار الإسلامي *

*فأنا أريد أيضا أن يكون هناك قسم خاص للحوار مع الملحدين *


----------



## ريتشـارد دوكنز (24 نوفمبر 2011)

إقتراح في محله


----------

